# Have you seen Tim Hunkin's Youtube channel?



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2021)

I just discovered him.
This series is on bearings. Enjoy


----------



## KevinM (Apr 23, 2021)

This guy used to have a TV show named "The Secret Life of Machines".  Great show.  I remember one episode where he made a fax machine out of a lathe.  He transmitted the image over the phone to his partner who printed it on his lathe with an electric arc on thermal paper.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 23, 2021)

KevinM said:


> This guy used to have a TV show named "The Secret Life of Machines".  Great show.  I remember one episode where he made a fax machine out of a lathe.  He transmitted the image over the phone to his partner who printed it on his lathe with an electric arc on thermal paper.


I loved that show!!!


----------



## KevinM (Apr 23, 2021)

I found the episode on the fax machine.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 23, 2021)

Kind of a Rube Goldberg geared brain, always moving inside. I had fun Watching, thanks


----------

